# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Really early...July 2012 Roll Call

## tfw73

Ok, so yes I know this is REALLY early but I thought I'd give it a go!  Anyone else coming in July?  I know Jbizek is!  :Smile:

----------


## suzengrace

I will  be  on the island end of June to July..Not sure if I'll make to Negril-maybe for a couple days.I hang out in the Trelawny area and hope to make it to Port Antonio again this reach.I like traveling to Jam in July...less crowds(esp. in Negril compared to the crowds there right now)-more afternoon rains-but it is Hotter!!!making for some very humid/sultry days and nights..

----------


## Cands

We'll be there July 7-15. Hope to make it to a couple webcasts and possibly the bar crawl!

----------


## Jbizek

The husband and I are landing July 1st - 15th! We're so excited this our longest reach yet! We started out planning 10 days, but I got put in charge of procuring the hotel and ooopsie the best deal required 2week stay, so 2 week stay it is!!

  Anyone thought about July 4th, perhaps we plan something for that day?

----------


## BreanaAshlee

im hoping to come back for 2 weeks july-august for ATI/RTI

----------


## Jbizek

I keep seeing ATI mentioned, mind telling me what that is?

----------


## BreanaAshlee

its a 3 day long party. ..there are 7 or 8 parties with different themes.. 1 in the morning 1 at night.. you can buy a wristband for $200US and it gets you into all of the parties... and it is all you can eat and all you can drink. this year its august 3-6

----------


## Jbizek

Aww gotcha sounds fun, to much fun for this old lady. I'll leave that to the younguns!

----------


## tfw73

Looks like we'll all have fun in July, lol!

Jbizek, the 4th is a Wednesday.  One Love Bus??

----------


## Jbizek

Hell yeah! Gosh I hope it runs in the summer!

----------


## tfw73

I am sure it does.  I sent the dude an email asking.

----------


## Jbizek

Whoop hoo, your on the ball! We're in!

----------


## M&G Montreal

We're headed down there 23 June to 07 July.  The Love bus is DEFINITELY on the list - twice!  As are 2 Seastar partays on Sat night!  Let the countdown begin!

----------


## Marko

been der quite a few times in July.......things less expensive and less tourist.........a lot of fun
don't be shocked if a couple places are closed.....there will be plenty of places open for you

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## tfw73

That's cool if they are.  I'm going for the beach and everything else is secondary!  LOL

----------


## Jbizek

We went in Aug first time and it sure didn't seem super busy, it wasn't overly hot either. Course I'm in Texas so hot to me is 100+ LOL.

----------


## tfw73

It doesn't seem hot to me, either.  Can't get much hotter than the SW MS!  lol

----------


## Jbizek

Yup! We had over 100 days of 100+ weather last summer, Jamaica will be like Spring, lol.

----------


## tfw73

Bumping up the July 2012 roll call!

----------


## garysteph1018

hahaha... Okay gotcha!

We will be at Catcha June 30 - July 7! Confirmed for the Pub Crawl for my July 4th celebration & we are doing the Rocky Thursday to Pelican Bar, YS Falls, and I think Black River.  Other than that.... no idea!

So excited!

----------


## tfw73

Welcome!  You'll love YS Falls!  We went last time....hmmm, I wonder if I can convince my husband to go on Rocky's Thursday trip???  That would be awesome!

----------


## Sisse

If everything goes as planned (the dam airfare) there will be 16 of us there July 19 through July 29!! :Big Grin:   Three of us will be celebrating our 40th!

----------


## Jbizek

> Welcome!  You'll love YS Falls!  We went last time....hmmm, I wonder if I can convince my husband to go on Rocky's Thursday trip???  That would be awesome!


I'm trying to convince my hubby of the same thing, I really want to go to the Pelican bar! I'll work on my dh you work on yours! Is it to early to sign up for the One Love bus? 
 How many days do we have left tfw??

----------


## garysteph1018

> I'm trying to convince my hubby of the same thing, I really want to go to the Pelican bar! I'll work on my dh you work on yours! Is it to early to sign up for the One Love bus? 
>  How many days do we have left tfw??



Heck Yeah... Get them husbands on board! I would love to go to places with some boardies! I'd feel seriously legit & honored!!!!

And no it isn't too early for the One Love Bus... got my confirmation last week!

----------


## tfw73

Jbizek...80 days!!!!  woohoooooo!!!!

Oh, I will just tell my husband what we are doing lol.  I really want to go to the Pelican Bar and I wouldn't mind going back to YS Falls.  Seastar Saturday night is a must and I'm going to email about the pub crawl tonight!

Stephanie, y'all are more than welcome to hang out with us!  It's going to be a blast!!!

----------


## tfw73

> hahaha... Okay gotcha!
> 
> We will be at Catcha June 30 - July 7! Confirmed for the Pub Crawl for my July 4th celebration & we are doing the Rocky Thursday to Pelican Bar, YS Falls, and I think Black River.  Other than that.... no idea!
> 
> So excited!


oh heck, the Thursday trip does have all three things!  Yay!

----------


## rastagal

I think I can officially join this Roll call..woohoo!  Technically arriving in June but will be there in July so that counts  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

I'll be there July 2 through July 10 -- at Seastar Inn, of course.

----------


## rastagal

Dang Gerry..you have July booked before you even leave for your April trip. lol.

----------


## gerryg123

Ya, if you take less than 90 days between trips you retain your Digicel credit .... That's as good an excuse as any!

----------


## rastagal

> Ya, if you take less than 90 days between trips you retain your Digicel credit .... That's as good an excuse as any!


I'll go with that..looks like I'll see ya there then.

----------


## tfw73

> I think I can officially join this Roll call..woohoo!  Technically arriving in June but will be there in July so that counts


Awesome!!!  What are your dates?

----------


## tfw73

> I'll be there July 2 through July 10 -- at Seastar Inn, of course.


Gerry, you're arriving the same day we are.  What time is your flight arriving?

----------


## garysteph1018

So who's there June 30th? Anyone... Anyone....  I hope to get to Seastar that Saturday night! I imagine we can walk from Catcha!

tfw... did you get the One Luv Bus thing done???  or the Rocky Thursday???

----------


## tfw73

I booked the pub crawl and the Thursday tour last night!

----------


## rastagal

> Awesome!!!  What are your dates?


I'm not sure if I'm leaving June 10th or later that week yet...airfare is cheaper on the 10th so unless something changes in the next few days I will leave then.  Planning on coming back around July 16th or so. 

"So who's there June 30th? Anyone... Anyone.... "

Me Me!

----------


## jesswade

Hi there, can I ask...what's one Love Bus?  Sounds like a ball!  Me & Hubby are trying to get to Charela Inn week of July 8 & it sounds fun!  Thanks for the info  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

> I'm not sure if I'm leaving June 10th or later that week yet...airfare is cheaper on the 10th so unless something changes in the next few days I will leave then.  Planning on coming back around July 16th or so. 
> 
> "So who's there June 30th? Anyone... Anyone.... "
> 
> Me Me!


WOW!  That is a long time, I am jealous!

----------


## tfw73

> Hi there, can I ask...what's one Love Bus?  Sounds like a ball!  Me & Hubby are trying to get to Charela Inn week of July 8 & it sounds fun!  Thanks for the info


I haven't been yet, but it's a bus tour that takes you around to several West End bars.  It sounds really fun.

----------


## Jbizek

Wow! Love seeing new people join our roll call!! It's getting closer!

----------


## garysteph1018

> I booked the pub crawl and the Thursday tour last night!


Whooo hooo! Can't wait to meet ya!

Rastagal... hope to meet you too! Will you be going to Seastar Saturday night?

----------


## rastagal

> Rastagal... hope to meet you too! Will you be going to Seastar Saturday night?


I usually make Sea Star while in town, my uh "friend" plays Sat nights so I try to make an effort to go..only problem I find is that unless you know what someone looks like you could be sitting right next to a boardie at the bar and never know, so a lot of times you are in the same place but never realize it!

----------


## tfw73

> Wow! Love seeing new people join our roll call!! It's getting closer!


Yes, yes it is!!!!  WOOHOOO!

----------


## tfw73

78 days to be exact, Jbizek!

----------


## Farmer Deb

Having Knee Replacement on May 15th, but am hoping to be out at the Farm and on the Beach in Negril the whole month of July!  Bless

----------


## M&G Montreal

Hey, gang!  We will be there the 30th, too.  You have to reserve for the Pub Crawl (we went last year and it was a hoot!) now?  How?  And what is the Thursday tour to Pelican bar?  There are 2 other girls coming down when we're there - they aren't on the board, but we can fix that!

As for sitting beside each other and not knowing - how can we avoid this?  Have Barbara or Sam put us all together at the Seastar?  Or just ID us to each other?  We're staying at the Seastar so we could be anchor there to make sure we meet up?  Or do something stupid like wear a red scarf or stick a feather in our heads - Gerryg, you'd look adorable with a feather in your head - but I would know you!  There has to be a way to make sure we don't miss each other at least, and maybe get a group shot!  A mini boardie bash!

Open to any ideas because I don't want to leave without meeting all who are there!  Gotta love boardies!  If nothing else, I'll be the old lady with a rum punch in my hand!

----------


## rastagal

> Hey, gang!  We will be there the 30th, too.  You have to reserve for the Pub Crawl (we went last year and it was a hoot!) now?  How?  And what is the Thursday tour to Pelican bar?  There are 2 other girls coming down when we're there - they aren't on the board, but we can fix that!
> 
> As for sitting beside each other and not knowing - how can we avoid this?  Have Barbara or Sam put us all together at the Seastar?  Or just ID us to each other?  We're staying at the Seastar so we could be anchor there to make sure we meet up?  Or do something stupid like wear a red scarf or stick a feather in our heads - Gerryg, you'd look adorable with a feather in your head - but I would know you!  There has to be a way to make sure we don't miss each other at least, and maybe get a group shot!  A mini boardie bash!
> 
> Open to any ideas because I don't want to leave without meeting all who are there!  Gotta love boardies!  If nothing else, I'll be the old lady with a rum punch in my hand!


Hmmm, well it looks like some will be there the 30th but a few others don't get there until a few days later which would put them at Seastar the next Saturday the 7th...I'm not sure the feather look would be a good one for me...maybe we could set a time to meet near where Rob does the cast??

----------


## garysteph1018

Okay now.... Us newbies can be fun too!  :Big Grin:   I would love to meet some of you, and I know my husband and I will be at Sea Star on June 30th!

----------


## tfw73

I'll be at Seastar on July 7th.  We can figure something out to recognize each other.

----------


## Cands

tfw - I would like to be there on the 7th but that's the day we arrive. Don't think we'll be going anywhere that night!

----------


## tfw73

Cands, what time do y'all arrive?

----------


## Cands

We are supposed to arrive in Mobay at 12:40 ish on Saturday the 7th. By experience I know the immigration lines are gonna be crazy! We only had one year where we waited less than 5 minutes and that's when we arrived on a Thursday morning at 10:00 a.m.

I'm hoping to be at our resort by 2:30-3:00 (we take Timair there) maybe earlier if the lines aren't long at the airport.

----------


## tfw73

Oh well...maybe it will work out!  I'd love to see y'all there.

----------


## jesswade

tfw - thankis for the headsup!  Count us in!!! How do we book it?

----------


## garysteph1018

So if our plane arrives at 2:50... what time can we expect to be in Negril?

----------


## rastagal

> So if our plane arrives at 2:50... what time can we expect to be in Negril?


I'd say 6 at the latest...and that is only if there is a line at customs...if it's during the week there might be a bit of rush hour traffic in Mobay.  I got in at 830am last reach and managed to get to Negril, hit the ATM and Hi-Lo and make it to the hotel by 1130am.

----------


## tfw73

> tfw - thankis for the headsup!  Count us in!!! How do we book it?


jesswade-- the email is bananaznegril@hotmail.com

His name is Lenbert Williams.  I told him I wanted to book for two adults on July 4th, 2012.  He answered me that night.  Shoot him an email!

----------


## tfw73

> I'd say 6 at the latest...and that is only if there is a line at customs...if it's during the week there might be a bit of rush hour traffic in Mobay.  I got in at 830am last reach and managed to get to Negril, hit the ATM and Hi-Lo and make it to the hotel by 1130am.


I think I wouldn't expect to get to Negril too early, just in case.  Better to have overestimated the time than underestimate.  We're landing at 10:25 AM this time...I'm stoked!

----------


## Jbizek

Thanks for the heads up TFW, I went ahead and booked us on the Pub Crawl, still gotta talk to the mister about Rocky Thursday's, im away from home and I keep forgeting!

----------


## tfw73

No rush...it's going to be a longggggg day.  I told mine about the tour and I wanted us to do it.  He was like "ok" in that super excited voice he has!  Last tour was such a bummer (due to the other folks on the tour), so I'm thinking this one would be awesome with other boardies going.

----------


## Jbizek

> No rush...it's going to be a longggggg day.  I told mine about the tour and I wanted us to do it.  He was like "ok" in that super excited voice he has!  Last tour was such a bummer (due to the other folks on the tour), so I'm thinking this one would be awesome with other boardies going.


 Talked to the mister last night, were now booked for Rocky Thursday for the 5th. I got the hubs to agree and it will be the only excursion we do, lol. 
 Feels like it's getting closer now, transport booked now too. Can't wait to see Rocky! 
 Were also going to do the Meet the People through the Jamaican tourist board, were they match us with a Jamaican family or couple and they show us around. Were really looking forward to that.

----------


## garysteph1018

Okay... said it a second ago! I am so excited to be going, and I can't tell you guys how blessed I feel to be meeting people who have experienced this before and are going back because of the enjoyment & peace they feel when they are there! I promise no boring non-boardies here! I just hope I don't make a pure touristy fool out of myself! Not much longer guys! whoooo hooooooo ! Okay, I'm going to go pack now!  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

It wasn't being boring, it was because they were downright rude!  Boring is no problem...I just don't want to be around anyone who is a jerk, lol.  I love all the touristy things myself so that isn't an issue!

----------


## rastagal

> Okay... said it a second ago! I am so excited to be going, and I can't tell you guys how blessed I feel to be meeting people who have experienced this before and are going back because of the enjoyment & peace they feel when they are there! I promise no boring non-boardies here! I just hope I don't make a pure touristy fool out of myself! Not much longer guys! whoooo hooooooo ! Okay, I'm going to go pack now!


Just don't do the fanny pack thing and you should be fine. LOL.

----------


## BreanaAshlee

Looks like i may be going in july after all.. just found out my summer term ends june 18th.. so im going for a July 3rd-August 9th stay

----------


## tfw73

Wow, that's a nice long stay!

----------


## garysteph1018

> Just don't do the fanny pack thing and you should be fine. LOL.


HAHAHAHAHA... My fanny has enough pack! Don't think i'll be adding anything to it!  :Big Grin: 

tfw.. Rude people suck!

----------


## rastagal

> Looks like i may be going in july after all.. just found out my summer term ends june 18th.. so im going for a July 3rd-August 9th stay


That's awesome!  I will be there for about 5 weeks by myself so I'm so happy to hear others will be around so I don't get too lonely! I don't leave til July 19th so we should cross paths somewhere in there...

----------


## Jbizek

Sounds like the July 4th Pub Crawl and the July 5th Rocky Thursday is going to be a blast! Can't wait to meet everyone!

----------


## tfw73

I can't wait, either!  I'm already seriously considering extending our trip LOL!

----------


## Jbizek

We are blessed with 15 days, thanks to my husbands amazing parents who would keep the baby all summer if we'd let them. I couldn't ask for more and know I'll be sad when we leave but ready to start planning the next trip. The husband wants to start thinking about a Europe trip, but said we can fit in another Negril jaunt before, lol. He has the bug though he won't admit it.
 Have completed ALL my Negril shopping! Just need to pack!

----------


## tfw73

I should have thought more carefully before buying the airplane tickets, lol.  I have no idea how I would even extend the return flight...guess I'll have to do some research!  lol

----------


## garysteph1018

It'll be our turn soon!  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

Yes it will!  :Smile:   71 days for us, I believe!

----------


## Jbizek

71 days!

----------


## tfw73

I checked and it would "only" be $450 to extend our return flight, lol.  I'm seriously thinking about it...

----------


## garysteph1018

As we say in our house when we want extra money... "We'll just have to work a little more!" The joke is, my husband already works 7 days a week, and I work two 12 hr night shifts (sometimes 3) a week... but we have three school age children at home & someone has to be here to take care of them! If only I could get one of my college boys to flunk out and move back home! haha j/k about that

----------


## tfw73

LOL...I have the opportunity to teach summer school this June, so I'm hoping that extra money appears  :Wink:

----------


## flfungal

I'm thinking about booking the Sea Splash deal for 4 nights, 30 Jun-4 July, since I have somewhere else to be for the holiday weekend in South Florida....

It's such a great deal!!!

----------


## flfungal

Just booked the SeaSplash deal!!!  Tentative dates are 30 Jun-4 July, but I haven't booked my airfare yet!!!!

woooooohooooo!!!!!

----------


## tfw73

nice!!!!

----------


## cdjbook

Hi!  Just found this site a few days ago!  Love it!! We will be at Couples Swept Away July 19-24.  It will be our first time to Jamaica...celebrating our 25th anniversary.  We are from KY, btw.  Would love to know who will be there around that time; it will be just me and hubby; any 'inside' info. would be great!  TIA...

----------


## Jambarney

I'm not sure this will help w/the extending part but it does bring back some very fond memories I'll hold onto forever. 

4 or 5 years ago, (maybe 6?) we were having an awesome trip, one of those ones that you forget about the real world, we became totally immersed in Negril, those living there and the hell with everything else. Our last full night was a wicked party in which we were supposedly to say good bye to all of our new found friends for that week and leave the next morning. 

Well knowing when to say when was not on the menu that night and several very late night adult beverages, lots of laughs, and some ridiculous conversation turned rather sinister towards excuses in which we could gracefully bow out of boarding our plane the next morning and "medically" be able to fly out a few days later at no increased expense.  At the time we were all convinced and really believed it was fullproof. The excuse was rather simple and involved an earache that was so bad that a local Dr. would not allow me to fly for the next 3 to 4 days. If need be we would obtain written verification from a Dr. or in total desperation forge it. The airline involved would surely be obligated to honor this....... or would they?  I'm old school and refuse to ever implicate others but my hunch is that the "GrandDaddy" of this idea will read this from Negril in the next day or 2 and hopefully it will bring a snicker to his awnry old a$$. I'm sure a few old time/longtime boardies who either by phone,board or in living color to witness this mess will chuckle also.

After much lame and half hearted protests about how this could not work, we (badnaz) agreed to do it ........ right away I knew there was trouble coming, Ol' Grandad whom masterminded the plot, immediately whipped out a cell and called one of our mutual boardie friends and was over heard laughing and saying " they're gonna try it". At that time everyone suddenly left, ....... uh oh ....... like locked up abroad ........ what the hell did we get into????  A bad, punch to the stomach type feeling over came me.

Myself and my lovely wife opened another beer, amongst other stuff and I picked up my cellie and called the airline.  THAT's when reality smacked me across the face and the old crusty teacher from hell like voice on the other end said rather of matter factly $900 per person cost increase .......... by now the sun is coming up. Our flight leaves in 4 to 5 hours.

Instead of doing the sensible thing and packing and slipping out the back door and going home to our lives, we decided to fall a sleep. Surely we could catch our flight and skip on the new plans we made for the next day with our new friends, ..... couldn't we? I'm sure they would understand, we just came to our senses and chickened out.

Not gonna happen in Negril!! Logic and common sense easily take a detour and besides I gave my word!

Anyway around 11ish we arise from our slumber party, and immediately I try the airline again. The mono-tone voice on the other end this time says $800 per person increase, hungover and full of testosterone I curse and hang up and say to myself screw it.

By now our new friends our waiting out front to begin todays adventure. As Badnaz is heading out the door saying "come on Jamb, it can't be that bad, lets go to the beach", I say hang on and I will be there shortly. As I see Bad greet our new friends and say "Jamb's coming", I make one last call to the airline. 

THANK you THANK you, the very friendly voice on the other end says "when is your flight, are you sure you can't hurry and make it"? I tell her unfortunately it leaves in 20 minutes and we are 2 hours at best away. "Please hold", nervous, empty stomach type feeling is over coming me. Airline voice on the other end " Sir are you there?..... " Yes maam ,,,,, would this friday at 2:00pm be ok for you and your wife to leave?  YES I say but how much? Slight delay ......... "we will have to charge you $90 TOTAL , can I charge the same card you used for the original purchase"? I just hit my mini personal lottery and smile and say thanks a lot, see you this Friday.

As I head to the group a couple people say "Jamb is everything OK?" ........... big smile from me and a soft "yeah everythings irie". Then just like that we were off for another great day in Negril, and if I remeber correctly the first round was on me................

Man I love Negril, forever!! 

You ask me and I will always say............. hell yeah extend as long as you can!

Peace,

Jamb

----------


## garysteph1018

Now that's an adventure!  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

Jamb, you sold me!  LOL!  Looks like we'll be extending from ten nights to fourteen!

----------


## Jbizek

That's awesome Tfw, we knew on our first trip a week would never be enough. When I recently reminded my husband to make sure to alert his company of our trip he asked for the dates, when I told him July 1st thru the 15 th his eyes got big and he mumbled something about not realizing we were staying that long.....well dear you booked the flights! LOL I know he is nervous leaving our 4 year old for so long. Me? Not.at.all. This is a trip of a lifetime and much needed after a very hard year. We need to relax and reconnect, Negril is just what the doctor ordered. It's like going home, my body is in Texas my heart resides in Negril.

----------


## tfw73

Our first trip we only stayed four nights....that sucked!  Subsequently, we have booked longer and longer each time.  I could stay there forever.

----------


## northerncaligurl

well I have finally booked but looks like I will miss most of you all....I land on the 28th July, but not all is lost as I get 6 weeks this time pon da rock, leaving in early September.  Looking forward to my first ATI and maybe some of the 50th celebrations....also heading to Kingston for a bit to visit a friend.  Was getting a bit worried I was not going to get back! But it has finally worked out!!

----------


## tfw73

6 weeks!!!  WOW!!

----------


## rastagal

> Jamb, you sold me!  LOL!  Looks like we'll be extending from ten nights to fourteen!


I knew you would! lol.  There have been many a time I am floating my life away on the crystal blue water the day before I am supposed to leave...and say..."To hell with this, there is NO WAY I'm leaving tomorrow!" Then back to my room I go to call the airline and my job to make up some excuse.  And Yes, I've used the ear infection bit more than once! lol.

----------


## tfw73

Haha, luckily I am off in the summer!  It's just a matter of paying that extra money to the airlines (when I think they already have enough of my money lol)!

Hopefully we can be a little more frugal for the first ten nights now!

----------


## Jbizek

That is our plan, fill up on free breakfast, snacks and patty's for lunch and good dinners. We will hit the Hi Lo or Mega Mart and stock the mini fridge. I'll pick up a bottle of Patron's at the duty free shop, and that will take care of most of my liquor needs. We've only got the one excursion planned, and I imagine we will be the soberest ones on the Pub Crawl! But we'll still be fun!

----------


## garysteph1018

Now why would you be sober on a pub crawl? And please tell me what a patty is?  :Confused:  .... like a Spongebob Crabby Patty?  :Smile:

----------


## negrilaholic

oh my goodness, Jamaican patties are the best! you have got to have them, they are incredibly good..here's a pic:

----------


## tfw73

Patties--- ah, the reason I gained EIGHT lbs in a week last trip!  MUAHAHAHA!

Why eat one, when you can have three?!?!?!

----------


## Jbizek

> Now why would you be sober on a pub crawl? And please tell me what a patty is?  .... like a Spongebob Crabby Patty?


 The husband and I aren't big drinkers. Now don't get me wrong, I can put an amazing amount of Tequila away but the thing is, my husband is a light weight. Here is a little story about our first trip to Negril. We were eating dinner at Country Country, the husband had a beer, a mixed drink and finished my rum punch. I look over and he is slurring his words and looking I'll, he says he needs to go back to the room. I have to help him back to the cottage, he is telling me he is sick, we get to our cottage and realize neither of us have a key. I sit him on the chair and run to the front desk, get back and he is slumped over the table, I get the door un locked and drag him inside were he collapses inside so close to the door I have to move his legs to shut the door. Have to run back to the front to return the key, scared of what I'm going to find when I return. Luckily he was just groaning. Took me awhile to get him on the bed. lol It's actually a funny memory. Luckily JA miracle herb revived him and calmed his tummy. But after that I watch him closely when he drinks. Now all you going on the ajuly 4th pub crawl better not tell him I told you that story!! I'll be in trouble!
 The lesson is drinks in JA run expensive BUT they do not skimp on the liquor! I can't wait for a little rum punch, but I'm a stupid drunk so that only comes out when we're alone, LOL!

----------


## caitpott

I will be there July 21-28! It's my first time, how do I sign up for the one love bus?

----------


## Sisse

Hi caitpott- you can contact Vincent @ : bananaznegril@hotmail.com and/or call 874 6631 .

----------


## caitpott

Thanks! I confirmed my reservation for the love bus today, I'll be on it July 25th..now what is this Rocky's Thursdays I am hearing about?

----------


## BCBud

> Thanks! I confirmed my reservation for the love bus today, I'll be on it July 25th..now what is this Rocky's Thursdays I am hearing about?


Here is link to Rocky's website providing info re Rocky's Thursdays.
http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/Rocky-thursday.htm

----------


## Jbizek

Caitpott, if you haven't booked a driver I can't reccomend Rocky enough!

----------


## M&G Montreal

> That's awesome Tfw, we knew on our first trip a week would never be enough. When I recently reminded my husband to make sure to alert his company of our trip he asked for the dates, when I told him July 1st thru the 15 th his eyes got big and he mumbled something about not realizing we were staying that long.....well dear you booked the flights! LOL I know he is nervous leaving our 4 year old for so long. Me? Not.at.all. This is a trip of a lifetime and much needed after a very hard year. We need to relax and reconnect, Negril is just what the doctor ordered. It's like going home, my body is in Texas my heart resides in Negril.


Sweetie, leaving one's child is always hard, but the second the door is closed, they are fine!  I get where you're coming from, but I assure you - the little munchmopper will be just fine.  It has taken me 24 years of motherhood to realize that my kids CAN survive without me!  Yeah, he (or she) may not get the FDA recommended amount of veggies, and possibly a lot more than the FDA recommended amount of candy (if grandparents are involved), but it all balances out.   Children are incredibly resilient and know how to adapt.  Really!  Fear not!  As a parent just moving out of the teen years ..... this is a good thing to do!  There will be times to come when you will need to, but simply cannot do that to the world!   :Smile: 

Enjoy the time.  Now!

----------


## tfw73

My daughter always has loved staying at both grandparents' houses.  One has a pool and the other takes her to the store and buys her whatever she wants, lol.  Plus she is by nature a "go-er and do-er".  Moss won't grow on her, lol.

----------


## tfw73

Just bumping this up....!

----------


## garysteph1018

It's almost time Tfw... Hope you are running one of those miles for me bc all I seem to do is sit on my backporch & increase my tollerence! (did i spell that right?)

----------


## tfw73

I did six tonight, Steph!  I don't know if it actually helps, however!  Good news...I bought my first necessity for the trip this past Saturday.  Stocking up on the sunscreen...woohoo.

----------


## garysteph1018

I want to pull out my suitcases so bad I can't stand it!

----------


## tfw73

Just wanted to post that my countdown says ONE MONTH!!! (and lots of days lol)

----------


## south jersey gyal

will be there july 7th till july 13th

----------


## rastagal

> Just wanted to post that my countdown says ONE MONTH!!! (and lots of days lol)


For some reason I can't get my ticker to work.. I don't like the one month and days ones...makes it sound too long. I prefer a counter with days only. Silly I know.so I'm at 42 days! 

I was at Target te other day and passed the "travel size stuff" aisle.  So I figured I might as well start stocking up since I usually leave most of those things behind.  So I got the mini listerine and Tide to go pen and little body washes, etc.  I am so FREAKIN excited! :Wink:

----------


## garysteph1018

Here's mine....  :Big Grin:    I like saying only 4 more paychecks! As fast as we go thru money, it'll pass in no time!!!! WHOOOO WHOOOOO!!!!!

So is the travel size shampoo enough for 1 week?

----------


## tfw73

I only have two more paychecks to go, LOL!!!!

----------


## rastagal

> So is the travel size shampoo enough for 1 week?


Probably...might want to bring 2 just in case though. Then again, I usually bring everything but the kitchen sink so you might not want to take packing advice from me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## garysteph1018

Hahaha TFW... You state workers!

Rastagal... where are you staying? Are you going on the Pub Crawl or Rocky Thursday?

----------


## tfw73

> Hahaha TFW... You state workers!


Yes, overworked and underpaid...once a month!  LOL

----------


## Jbizek

I think it really is getting close! Last night DH brought up the trip and wanted to make sure everything was in place. He never brings it up so it's another sign that we really are going back to Negril for 15 days! Something that was a dream 8 months ago is going to happen! I never thought we'd pull off such a long reach.

 Tfw73 sounds like Abby's grandparents, my mom spoils her rotten with the material goods while the in laws have a pool and take her everywhere. She has the best of both worlds. 

What's the count? We down to 60 days yet?

----------


## garysteph1018

57 here... according to my daily counter on my phone!

----------


## tfw73

58, Jbizek!  We're one day behind Steph!!!  I am really starting to get excited now, the end of the school year is approaching so that means it is soon!  I remember when I started the countdown, I think it was something like 157 days!

I did start to feel guilty about not taking the kid, so I looked at airfare, lol.  I shouldn't have done that, it went down about fifty bucks haha.  Of course, I got over the guilt quickly.   :Smile:

----------


## M&G Montreal

You are in and out of the water so much (if you're a water baby like me) that actual shampoo is moot!  Morroccan oil and leave in conditioner!  Or bring more shampoo and use it for body wash.  I showered a LOT last summer.  Just to freshen up.    Horses sweat, men perspire and ladies glisten.  Maaan, did I glisten!  I have a list on my knee top of who will be there when!  We will be more than 6 (that's a partay!) at the SS on the 30th!  WoooHoooo!  

Bring less.  You can always buy a bottle of shampoo or whatever and leave it with someone!  Always appreciated!

----------


## tfw73

Yeah, you definitely shower more.  I wash my hair daily there because of the salt water.  

Excitement level is approaching the stratosphere, btw.  LOL

----------


## rastagal

> Rastagal... where are you staying? Are you going on the Pub Crawl or Rocky Thursday?


At a villa on the West End down by Blue Cave Castle...I hadn't planned on the pub crawl but who knows...maybe. When it gets closer we will all have to plan to meet up somewhere...Peewee's is always fun and it's right next to where I'm staying....we will figure it out!

----------


## M&G Montreal

I have probably missed some people, but my calculations, while we are there (23 Jun to 07 Jul) there will be the lovely TFW, equally lovely Rastagirl, JBzik, Gary & Steph, Suzengrace.  Yes?  Everyone is coming to the Seastar Sat. 30 Jun for the partay?  Maybe I should have Sam set aside a table for 10 ... Oh, and I think Gerryg will be there too.  We have 2 girls from somewhere in the US joining us, too - you will love them bits and help me convince them to join the board!  (actually, I know where the girls are from Minnianappolis, but that's too hard to type).  We will be at the Seastar, so feel free to call them and let them know if you want to meet up.  We will probably have a cell while we are there, and they can give you the number.  This is so exciting!  I love meeting people I "know" in foreign countries!  Although, I don't think of Jam as foreign country ... more like home!  A nice, warm, lovely home.

----------


## tfw73

If I didn't already think you were wonderful, I certainly do now for the compliment HAHAHA!  

Unfortunately, I won't get to Seastar on the 30th....I wonder if I could go a day early?  LOL

----------


## M&G Montreal

tfw - we will meet!  On y va bientot!  (we're going soon!)

----------


## garysteph1018

> unfortunately, i won't get to seastar on the 30th....i wonder if i could go a day early?  Lol


yes yes yes.... That is a great idea!!!!!!!

----------


## tfw73

I am contemplating a surprise for my husband...a vow renewal!  He never looks at this board so he won't find out, I just had to spill the beans to someone haha.  I've been emailing Coco and we can have a vow renewal while we're there.  We get there in the morning, so theoretically we could do it that first evening.  Just about made up my mind!  He will be so surprised!

----------


## garysteph1018

I wanna help.... !!!!! That would be awesome!!!!

----------


## tfw73

Awesome...maybe you can help me think of ways to keep it a secret from him.  I'll have to make sure he has an outfit, lol.

----------


## tfw73

bumping up for July folks!

----------


## garysteph1018

> At a villa on the West End down by Blue Cave Castle...I hadn't planned on the pub crawl but who knows...maybe. When it gets closer we will all have to plan to meet up somewhere...Peewee's is always fun and it's right next to where I'm staying....we will figure it out!



Alright, well we'll be at Catcha, so come on down! I definitely would like to meet up with everyone!

----------


## garysteph1018

> Awesome...maybe you can help me think of ways to keep it a secret from him.  I'll have to make sure he has an outfit, lol.


Buy the outfit... Send it to my house, and I'll bring it to JA! I can't keep a secret from my husband, I'm too dang impatient and excitable!

----------


## jamaicam

Will be at Negril Beach Club Condos July 3 thru 17 myself and 4 grandchildren

----------


## tfw73

Vacation can't come soon enough...really stressful week at work!

----------


## Dan&Sue

We'll be there with our 2 boys, staying at Kuyaba! Had an amazing time in March at Nirvana! July 21-28....hopefully it won't be toooo busy that week, I know we're cutting it close!

----------


## garysteph1018

> Vacation can't come soon enough...really stressful week at work!


It is soon come my friend... no worries!  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

Thank goodness...now, I want it to come on but I don't want it to hurry up and get here lol.  Vacation goes by too fast that way!

----------


## Jbizek

Time is ticking along,days seem slow but the weeks are flying by! Almost mid May than just got to get through June! The husband and I are talking about it more and more and im ready to start correlating all my info and bring out the Jamaica Journal! 
 I can't wait to pack but we still got awhile before I need to start tripping over a suitcase! What's the earliest you guys start packing?

----------


## tfw73

I am probably not going to start packing until that week before.  It just depends...I am not sure what my schedule is going to be.  The way it's looking so far, we're going to have to head out of here quickly.  I have already starting buying stuff, however.  LOL

----------


## garysteph1018

When I need certain things, I buy two... One in the cabinet the other in my suitcase! Yes, I am throwing stuff in my suitcase! I am trying to be proactive... this will be the only time in my life that I have done that! Must be the extreme excitement and unrelentless ache I have to spend alone time with my husband!

Can't wait to meet you people! Whoo hooo!!!!

----------


## tfw73

I am super excited about meeting everyone too!  This will be our first vacation there that we will purposely be meeting folks.

----------


## Jbizek

I'm also excited to meet everyone. I'm done all my shopping except for toiletries and stuff for the first aid kit. 
 I totally feel the excitement about time alone with the husband GarySteph! We travel well together and I must admit I'm giddy just thinking about all the kid free meals we have to look forward to.
 Ivebeen thinking a lot about how we're going to fill our days, we have stuff planned for the first week but nothing for the second week. I don't think we'll get bored butim trying to come up with a list of things we can do in Negril that are cheap and don't require reservations. So far I've got the Lighthouse, lol. Anyone have suggestions? We haven't explored the west end yet, is it safe to be dropped off so we can walk around? And I mean safe as in sidewalks or paths we can walk on that will minimize the chances of being smoomshed by a car. Where is a good place in the west end to be dropped off at?
 We've also been talking about the Meet The People program through tourist board, we're they hook you up with locals who have similar interests and they show you around so you can get a taste of what life in Jamaica is like. http://www.visitjamaica.com/about-ja...et-people.aspx there is the link. We're just not sure what to put down as our interests, but we really want to do this so we'll come up with something. Anyone ever heard or done this before?

----------


## Jbizek

And to bad we can't change the title of this thread it's not "Really Early" anymore!!

----------


## garysteph1018

> And to bad we can't change the title of this thread it's not "Really Early" anymore!!


That is soooo funny! I thought that this morning!!! For real!

----------


## stuckinusa

Booked today 10th-17th The wife wants to kill me.She's the practial one (stays home) as for me........ill see ya in JA

----------


## garysteph1018

Hahaha... You can't take practicality with you in the afterlife! We'll miss you buy a few days... hope you have a blast!

----------


## Jbizek

> That is soooo funny! I thought that this morning!!! For real!


Great minds.....have their minds on Negril! I've been away from the board for awhile and I'm just now catching up on all the trip reports from April, we have some serious partying to do if we're going to live up to Aprils crew. Now, off to find some Cake Vodka!

----------


## tfw73

Well, in all fairness it was Jan. or Feb. (can't remember!) when I started this thread LOL!

Looks like a month and a half....

----------


## stuckinusa

> Hahaha... You can't take practicality with you in the afterlife! We'll miss you buy a few days... hope you have a blast!


True thats what i keep telling her,she been 2x in 2 1/2 years ive been 7x.........bad mistake giveing me a passport!

----------


## Jbizek

How long is everyone's reach? I know you extended yours Tfw! So happy for you! I know we're all on the pub crawl but would the early July folks like to meet for drinks or something the 2nd or 3rd? I'm so excited to get to hang out with people "I know"! We didn't do any socializing last time and I'm looking forward to making new friends and getting to know everyone.

----------


## rastagal

I hit the 30 day mark today!!!! Woot Woot! Ok, now back to answering Jbizek's question...I'm there from 6/13 to 7/19.  Don't think I'm doing the pub crawl so drinks somewhere sounds great!  Hmmm, are most people on the cliffs or beach? I know me and Garysteph are on the Cliffs and Tfw is on the beach ...just trying to figure out a good meeting place that is convenient for all.  The 2nd is a Monday night and the only thing I've ever done on Monday night is Peewee's..they have an Open Mic thingy, it's fun.  Monday and Tuesday's are probably the deadest nights of the week anywhere so it's a perfect night to make our own partay!

----------


## rastagal

Oh and now that I've been on Three Olives website I have now decided I am bringing Cake, Cherry, Espresso AND Chocolate Vodka!! Thos TSA guys are going to think I am a raging alcoholic... :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

:Smile:

----------


## Jbizek

We're at Country Country! So beach for us too! Monday night would be great. CC and Cocoa are within walking distance. Anywhere is fine that's what Rocky is for!

The cake vodka is evil!

----------


## Jbizek

> Oh and now that I've been on Three Olives website I have now decided I am bringing Cake, Cherry, Espresso AND Chocolate Vodka!! Thos TSA guys are going to think I am a raging alcoholic...


A raging alcoholic with a sweet tooth! LoL

----------


## Sam I Am

I guess it is time to throw my hat in the ring....
Back again in the middle of July for a week!

----------


## Jbizek

Welcome Sam I Am! Where you staying and for how long?

----------


## Sam I Am

I'm staying on the beach from 7/13 until 7/22.

----------


## garysteph1018

> Oh and now that I've been on Three Olives website I have now decided I am bringing Cake, Cherry, Espresso AND Chocolate Vodka!! Thos TSA guys are going to think I am a raging alcoholic...


If you need some help emptying those bottles.... Catcha isn't too far away!  :Smile:   So just how do you get all that in a suitcase?

----------


## garysteph1018

Oh yeah... and Mon or Tues would be great for us also! We've got nothing so far!

----------


## rastagal

> If you need some help emptying those bottles.... Catcha isn't too far away!   So just how do you get all that in a suitcase?


Well thanks to Marley and her hubby's suggestion I think I am going to get the Pinnacle brand (same flavors give or take) because they come in plastic bottles...so much easier for traveling!  I am already paying to check and extra bag so what the hell!  Then all I have to do when I get there is pick up a few bottles of rum cream and I'll be set!

And of course I will share  :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

What dates are you traveling again, rastagal?

*Marley checks her calendar and her bank account*
LMAO!!!!!

----------


## rastagal

> What dates are you traveling again, rastagal?
> 
> *Marley checks her calendar and her bank account*
> LMAO!!!!!


Hahahaha! The Pinnacle website was just as fun a 3 olives! Do you have any idea of the concoctions you can make with Whipped Chocolate and Whipped Cherry Vodka? It's pretty impressive and sounds like heaven!  Maybe I should have a house warming party when I get to Orlando....you know just to test out the drinks beforehand...strictly for educational purposes of course :Wink:

----------


## marley9808

Yes! And just a reminder....we are only about an hour from Orlando! Lol

----------


## tfw73

Bumping up July's thread!

----------


## tfw73

Another bump...44 days I believe!

----------


## rastagal

I am so excited I can hardly stand it...anyone else? lol.

----------


## WiscoJudy

> I am so excited I can hardly stand it...anyone else? lol.



YEP!   :Cool:

----------


## garysteph1018

> I am so excited I can hardly stand it...anyone else? lol.


HELL TO THE YEAH!!!!! It's killing me!!!!

----------


## garysteph1018

Are we all looking to meet up Monday night?? 

Rastagal... Wed pub crawl? I think so!!!!!

----------


## tfw73

I will have to see about Monday night...that's the day we get there.  We should arrive at 1025 AM.

----------


## garysteph1018

> I will have to see about Monday night...that's the day we get there.  We should arrive at 1025 AM.


Plenty of time  :Smile:

----------


## rastagal

> Are we all looking to meet up Monday night?? 
> 
> Rastagal... Wed pub crawl? I think so!!!!!


Hmm, let me check my schedule. Yup free on Monday night! When I get to JA I will PM you guys my phone number (local)...

Still not sure about the pub crawl....I'm a night time gal, so if I start hitting bars in the early afternoon I know there is no way I will be any use to anybody that night! They hit the last bar around sunset and believe me, I've been at Sir D's when the bus rolls in around 6pm and most everyone is 3 sheets to the wind by then. But we'll see, you never know!

----------


## stuckinusa

> I am so excited I can hardly stand it...anyone else? lol.


Im excited and i better have a hell of a good time......the wife said no more solo trips!

----------


## garysteph1018

There is no way in hades my husband would be going to JA w/o me! Just sayin  :Wink:

----------


## stuckinusa

> There is no way in hades my husband would be going to JA w/o me! Just sayin


Hey im very well behaved in JA,dont go to the bars,on my porch watching the ocean by 9 every nite,and i tell any ladys that ask...i dont need any goods ive got a wife at home,which gets some funny replys.Now if i was single id rip that beach up LOL.

----------


## garysteph1018

> Hey im very well behaved in JA,dont go to the bars,on my porch watching the ocean by 9 every nite,and i tell any ladys that ask...i dont need any goods ive got a wife at home,which gets some funny replys.Now if i was single id rip that beach up LOL.


I hear ya! I know my husband wouldn't do a thing either, but his azz still wouldn't go w/o me!  :Smile:  I'm not staying home alone with all these kids... hell naw!

----------


## stuckinusa

I dont think you and my wife should talk she might get ideas,no shes been very good about letting me go.But it is kinda lonley when your by your self and dont have anyone to hang with.And Rob has that webcam set up next store to me so she can keep a eye on me ...lol

----------


## tfw73

Why doesn't your wife go with you?  I'm with Steph, no way in all get out would that happen at my house!  

It wouldn't be fair if he went and I didn't!  lol

----------


## cdjbook

Okay, we have seen the pub crawl advertised...it said that if you could get enough people, they might do a special trip...we will be there July 19-24, do you think we could 'get a group together' and get it done?  (not there when the regular one goes...). It looks like a blast, want to do it...help us out!  Thanks....

----------


## Cands

OK - I haven't posted lately - end of year school stuff has been keeping me busy and making me crazy!!! I just realized today that I was off on our countdown! I thought as of today we had 50 to go but actually it's 49!!!!!

Can't wait to meet you all!! Soon come!!

----------


## tfw73

Nice!  Ours is 43 today!  woohoo!

----------


## davevols

Planning to book next week if I get the days off thing worked out.  6/30 - 7/6

Wife already blocked the time off, so I will make it happen.

----------


## Jbizek

42! Welcome Davevols!

----------


## stuckinusa

> Why doesn't your wife go with you?  I'm with Steph, no way in all get out would that happen at my house!  
> 
> It wouldn't be fair if he went and I didn't!  lol


 She says we dont have the extra cash.....but one way or another i can make it happen,i beg her to go but she has common sence.Me ill do anything to get back to the island (kinda like the tv show lost-the island keeps calling me back)I got to go too many times latley and like a junkie i cant stop its all i think about,Jah have mercy on my soul.

----------


## tfw73

I think I'd wait until you both could go then!

----------


## stuckinusa

> I think I'd wait until you both could go then!


Too late ticket paid for and room booked,im getting off easy i have to get her a pandora braclet which in the long run will cost what a plane ticket would cost.

----------


## davevols

I'm with you stuck, made my 1st solo trip in Jan.  She was going to NYC so she let me go for a quick 4 day trip.

We were back in April together, but my Dad died and we left a day early.  I am planning to quit my job and start a
business around the time of our July trip, so I may have to break it to her that I would like to go for a little longer, maybe go
down a couple of days before her, or stay a few after she leaves.  

tfw, before you dog me out, that would only be because she would not be able to stay longer than the 7 nights we have planned.

Guess I need to start pricing a longer stay, wish me luck on breaking the news (begging) about this idea.

Should book by mid week, then it would be less than 6 weeks till travel!!

----------


## garysteph1018

> Too late ticket paid for and room booked,im getting off easy i have to get her a pandora braclet which in the long run will cost what a plane ticket would cost.


hahahaha Pandora bracelet... sucker!  :Smile:   That'll end up costing more than a plane ticket! But as long as you get your trip... it's all good! It's a shame we won't get to meet you Stuck, but I am desperately trying to get my husband to extend our trip!!!! I'm making a lot of promises I hope I can keep... you men are so easy!

----------


## garysteph1018

So what are your dates Dave... is that Vols as in TN?

If so then, I'll just say GO GATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stuckinusa

> hahahaha Pandora bracelet... sucker!   That'll end up costing more than a plane ticket! But as long as you get your trip... it's all good! It's a shame we won't get to meet you Stuck, but I am desperately trying to get my husband to extend our trip!!!! I'm making a lot of promises I hope I can keep... you men are so easy!


Yea i know it will cost more,i saw the bead book but oh well,now you need to buy the hubby something to get him to stay longer lol.

----------


## garysteph1018

> Yea i know it will cost more,i saw the bead book but oh well,now you need to buy the hubby something to get him to stay longer lol.


Haha... My persuasive charms don't cost me a thing  :Embarrassment:

----------


## stuckinusa

> Haha... My persuasive charms don't cost me a thing


Married 22 years.....ive ran out of charm gotta bribe lol.

----------


## tfw73

> tfw, before you dog me out, that would only be because she would not be able to stay longer than the 7 nights we have planned.


It's not dogging out, it's saying it's not fair!!  I would be beyond mad if my husband was going and I couldn't, lol.  Madder than a wet hen, lmfao!

----------


## jamaicam

How do you put the ticker up?

----------


## tfw73

Jamaicam, I googled vacation tickers and then followed the directions...you pick out your choices, put your dates in, etc.  Then you'll paste the link on your signature page.

Good news!  I ordered a bunch of sundresses and they came in today.  Fabulous!  It's starting to get real now!!

----------


## davevols

garysteph, 6/30 - 7/6  Go Vols, we will rise again.  Divided house though, my wife went to LSU.

tfw, she goes on trips without me, but I can't get as much time off work as her.  So when the opportunity came, it was only fair that I could go to Negril
when she was going on a girls trip to NYC.

----------


## garysteph1018

> garysteph, 6/30 - 7/6  Go Vols, we will rise again.  Divided house though, my wife went to LSU.


Yes, but she has Les Miles... uuuuuggghhhh! Certainly nothing to be proud of!  :Smile:  A good friend of mine is a Vols thru & thru, and I would be ok if they won some! haha My son is at Clemson, so I am all kinds of torn! I mean "Clempson" what on earth do they do (and they're ACC..as if that's a real conference)? I just told him I wouldn't wear anything Clemson unless it had "Mom" after it! Maybe one of my kids will go to Florida...very doubtful! Okay... done w/the college football rant for now!!!

So, we are flying out of Atlanta on 6/30. We'll be at Catcha Falling Star.... We are hoping to make Seastar on Saturday night! Are you guys doing anything during the week? We've got the One Love on Wed, which will be our July 4th Celebration! Come join... it'll be a ton of fun! Thursday a few of us are doing Rocky Thursday... YS Falls, Black River & Pelican Bar! Should be a blast as well!

Hope to see you in NAY-GRIL  :Big Grin:

----------


## tfw73

I got y'all all beat...I graduated from Ole Miss.  My husband graduated from Miss State.  It's all out warfare in our house.  My husband gave me a cowbell for our wedding.

The bad thing is...our daughter likes LSU!  Of course, we only live an hour away...but still, it's disinheritence if she even thinks of going there!

----------


## rastadave

Rastadave & Lynette invade Negril.......................June 30th thru July9th

 :Cool:

----------


## davevols

Garysteph, once we book in the next day or 2, we will also fly 
out of atlanta on the 30th. 

We usually do seastar Saturdays, not sure how much more I can
drag the wife out to, she isn't much of a partier and doesn't leave 
her beach chair much. 

She let's me go have fun though, so I plan on the Wed one love bus. 

Looks like the southern arm of the negril message board will be representing
the first week of July.

----------


## TingMon

First summer trip to Jamaica for us.  I thought the flights were cheaper than early fall and late spring.  Wrong.  Still learning.

----------


## Jbizek

Right there with you Ting, we've always gone in the summer but our July tickets were outrageous. Oh well, it'll be worth it in spades!

----------


## garysteph1018

> Looks like the southern arm of the negril message board will be representing
> the first week of July.


Yes I believe the South will be making an appearance! Nay-grill may be in some real trouble!  :Smile: 

We are on the direct Airtran flight that leaves at noonish. I may try to get on one of the earlier flights if I can do that w/o being charged.

I can't wait to meet everyone! WHOOP WHOOP dance....  :Big Grin:

----------


## JJandMel

Will be there..July 16-23....trip # 5 to Negril. Found a real good bargain, 8 days, 7 nights AI, round trip airfare for $1035.00

----------


## Sam I Am

Are we there yet?

----------


## Jbizek

Nope we're not, but we're getting closer !

----------


## Cands

Y'all are killing me with all your fun party plans!!!! I'll still be counting down........Trip was paid in full today!!! 45 days to go - can't wait to meet all of ya!!!!

----------


## tfw73

Today was my last day of work!!!  Woohoo!!  Cands, I just made my last payment also!  It's pretty real now!

----------


## Jbizek

We're at 1 1 1!!!!!   Oh gosh I'm so excited!

----------


## tfw73

I didn't notice that lol!

----------


## Jbizek

So Tfw, how long are you staying? Did you extend your trip?

----------


## garysteph1018

Okay.... I'm putting a list together of everyone going in July during the first couple of weeks. I won't be there after that, so I don't care who's there then...  :Smile: ! It's too much work for me anyway. I'll post it on both July threads as soon as I get done. My eyes are kinda cross right now!

----------


## garysteph1018

Please feel free to add... My eyes were crossing so I had to stop! I am whoop whooping as I type this! I am so excited my insides are shaking!!!! Can't wait to go into sensory overload when I step off the plane Cant wait to have the ocean scene at Catcha take my breath away Cant wait to meet all you awesome boardies. Cant wait to spend time with my husband!!!!!!!!!

Gary & Steph (aka GarySteph duh) 6/30 - 7/7 @ Catcha Falling Star

RastaDave & Lynette 6/30 - 7/9

TFW & her man 7/1 - 7/something (my new BFF)

JBizek & her man 7/1 - 7/15

Smokin Kevan 6/26  

GerryG123 6/22 for two weeks (I totally hope I get to meet this guy!)

Yvonne 6/11  7/14

Tingmon ??? but there when I am

Cands 7/7  7/15

DaveVols 6/30  7/6 (Hope to catch the flight with you)

M & G Montreal 6/30 - ?

RastaGal I cant find ur dates, but we better share a flavored Vodka  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

FLFunGal.. 6/30  7/4

Marley9808 still waiting on her dates hehehehehe

We are meeting at Canoe on Tuesday afternoon for some fun (there will be music if I have to sing)! Some are on the Pub Crawl Wednesday (others come on) & Thursday is off to the Pelican Bar with Rocky!!!!

----------


## tfw73

Haven't extended yet...it will be a last minute thing.  It is truly going to depend on what my summer enrichment schedule is!  I'm almost considering if it wouldn't be better to depart earlier!

----------


## marley9808

HA!!!!!
I am still waiting on my dates too!!!
Any chance anyone has a layover in Florida? I can hop in a suitcase no problem!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jbizek

Maybe Marley, I can't remember if we're are stopping in FL or Atl. Not sure we'll have room in our bags but you can try!

GarySteph, is that the first Tuesday? I bet I can actually get my husband to agree, as we both want to hit the canoe bar. While my husband Joe not anti social if it were up to him we'd split our trip between the beach and the bed, lol.

Tfw, I hope it works out for you guys to extend! You've been working so hard on your hot bod you deserve extra days to strut your stuff!

 May has just flown by, I do hope June doesn't drag to much! I was thinking this morning we could all introduce ourselves and our spouses here. So here goes:
 My name is Jean my husbands name is Joe. We live in a suburb of Austin TX, possibly the coolest city in the US and definitely the best one in Texas! My husband is in the tech industry, and I am a stay at home mom and wife. We've 3 kids, my sons from my first marriage who are 17 and 16 and we have a daughter together who is 4. 
 Um, hobbies? We love to read, pc/video games, I love puzzles, like crosswords. This is my third trip to JA, it's Joe's fourth, though really I our last trip was just one day stop in a cruise, but we did have Rocky pick us up and take us home...er, I mean Negril. We got to ride in his awesome new bus, it's going to be a great Rocky Thursday in such a sweet ride! If you've never met Rocky your going to love him, he is so great!
 On our first trip, during the planning stages DH was pushing a Mexico destination but I championed JA, as soon as I read up on Negril and shared the info with him he was on board for JA and we both just fell in love with everything Jamaica has to offer and he has never brought up Mexico again! Our dream is to become ex-pats in our old age and move to JA. 
 So that's our intro, I'd love to read some others stories or I'm going to feel silly writing all this. So don't leave me hanging!

----------


## koolbreeze

i'll be down July 5-12.

----------


## Jbizek

Awesome, we're are you staying KoolBreeze?

----------


## koolbreeze

On the cliffs. Don't know the place yet. How bout you?

----------


## garysteph1018

> Haven't extended yet...it will be a last minute thing.  It is truly going to depend on what my summer enrichment schedule is!  I'm almost considering if it wouldn't be better to depart earlier!


I believe that would be for the best!  :Smile: 




> On the cliffs. Don't know the place yet. How bout you?


I believe Catcha Falling Star still has a little space left!




> GarySteph, is that the first Tuesday? I bet I can actually get my husband to agree, as we both want to hit the canoe bar. While my husband Joe not anti social if it were up to him we'd split our trip between the beach and the bed, lol.


Yep the first Tuesday!  :Smile:  My husband is shy around people he doesn't know... at least until he gets a lil alcohol in him!

----------


## tfw73

just bumping this joker up!!  woohoo!

----------


## garysteph1018

Just wanted to see what my ticker looks like!!!  :Smile:  soon come....

----------


## rastagal

Dangit my ticker situation is all jacked up! BUT if my calculations are correct I have 17 days to go!  Who is super excited?????  Can I get a Woot Woot!!

----------


## WiscoJudy

> Dangit my ticker situation is all jacked up! BUT if my calculations are correct I have 17 days to go!  Who is super excited?????  Can I get a Woot Woot!!



Woot Woot!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## rastadave

> Just wanted to see what my ticker looks like!!!  soon come....




Ticker looks awesome!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## rastagal

Go WiscoJudy...that's the spirit! Anyone planning on the Seasplash Webcast that Sunday the 1st? I've been wanting to check that one out since I haven't been there yet....

----------


## gerryg123

ya i will be at the seasplash webcast .... love that place.

----------


## tfw73

Bumping this up!!!

----------


## davevols

Seasplash webcast sounds good on the 1st, see ya'll there.

----------


## rastagal

Yaay! Have I mentioned that I'm super excited?

----------


## gerryg123

Ya, I want to go, too .... Rastagal, you can be in the next gerryg123 trip report (if you want)!

----------


## rastagal

> Ya, I want to go, too .... Rastagal, you can be in the next gerryg123 trip report (if you want)!


Uh, yeah! But only if it says...and SHE want's to be in the report  :Smile:  Love it!

----------


## tfw73

We are getting close now!

----------


## Brianfrommass

I will be in negril this Saturday June 2nd til Monday June 11th.  I will be easy to spot, I drive a scooter, I always where plain white t-shirts, I am tall and where glasses.  My name is Brian but my friends call me Bub.  My girlfriend will be with me. She will be getting her hair braided by Anne on the beach.

----------


## tfw73

Wow, your trip is soon!  This is the July roll call, however  :Wink:

----------


## tfw73

Where are all my July folks????

----------


## cdjbook

We'll be there, first timers, July 19-24!  Counting down, now!  We are staying at Couples SA, but want to see more of what's available 'out there' and experience some of the 'real' Jamaica...hope we can meet up with some of you guys!  :Smile:

----------


## GbV

My wife and I will be making our 5th reach starting July 1st.  We'll be staying at the Rockhouse.  Seeing the One Love bus out and about the last couple of years, we knew one year we needed to jump on.  Looking at the lineup of folks on the thread that are already in place for the 4th of July excursion, we decided this was year.

With only a month to go, we are in full lather mode!

----------


## garysteph1018

> My wife and I will be making our 5th reach starting July 1st.  We'll be staying at the Rockhouse.  Seeing the One Love bus out and about the last couple of years, we knew one year we needed to jump on.  Looking at the lineup of folks on the thread that are already in place for the 4th of July excursion, we decided this was year.
> 
> With only a month to go, we are in full lather mode!


Welcome to the bus!!!! Should be a special trip!  :Smile: 




> Where are all my July folks????


We are packing?! WHOOP WHOOP  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

Girl, I'm going to Destin tomorrow and haven't even packed for that!  Looks like it's going to be one of those summers, lol.  I'm so lazy, all I want to do is float in my pool, read my Kindle, and sleep!

----------


## rastadave

31 days!!!

----------


## rastagal

14 days EXACTLY!  Ok, I know that's June BUT technically since I will also be there when July rolls in I can be in this thread :P  I have started the packing..well I've started the washing to start the packing. I am so excited...I am staying at a new place so I'm excited about that...and I can't wait to see my hunny! 2 months is wayyyy too long.

As we speak I am on my third Cake vodka and pineapple....you know, trying to build up my tolerance and all...I already have a headache so I think I am going to need some more practice. ;0

----------


## tfw73

oh boy, lol

----------


## davevols

Finally booked our room tonight!!  

See you on the beach

----------


## stuckinusa

I think i talked a female cousin into comeing july,it would be a wild trip with this one,she loves to party.I may not be setting on the porch by dark after all.

----------


## garysteph1018

Hey y'all our reach is almost here!!!! What What!!! Whoop Whoop! & Yee Haw!  :Smile:

----------


## garysteph1018

> Finally booked our room tonight!!  
> 
> See you on the beach


and where might that be?  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

bumping this up!

----------


## tfw73

bumping this up!!

----------


## rastagal

Doing my 7 days Happy Dance!

----------


## tfw73

Nice!  I can't wait for my countdown to say 7 days!

----------


## beachballler

I'm taking my 2nd trip to Negril --SOLO --- from July 10-17......always looking for friends and FUN!!  :Smile:

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

My hubby & I will be in Negril July 4-11, were celebrating our 15 yr anniversary! We were married in Montego Bay 7/7/97   :Cool:

----------


## garysteph1018

> Doing my 7 days Happy Dance!


Go Rasta.... Go Rasta....

----------


## jennnn

..

----------


## cdjbook

We will be there at CSA July 19-24, and looking to find some friends to hang out with!  Still wanting to try a special Pub Crawl if we can get 6 more people...let me know!

----------


## jasperpso

just booked airfare today! i be there jun 29th to july 4th!  hope to meet some of yall!

----------


## rastagal

Yaay! Another one added to the group!

----------


## Jbizek

Are group is growing by leaps and bounds! We may not be as many as the April group but we need to give them a run for their money on partying!
 Brasi had the belly flop we need our own thang! Anyone game or have any ideas?!?!

----------


## tfw73

I am going to do my best to do as little as possible, LOL!  Maybe we can have an arm lifting contest...how many Red Stripes can you lift in an hour?

----------


## jasperpso

no belly flops for me thanks - but stripe lifting would work.. : )

----------


## garysteph1018

> I am going to do my best to do as little as possible, LOL!  Maybe we can have an arm lifting contest...how many Red Stripes can you lift in an hour?


Best game idea ever!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jbizek

I'll judge since I'm not a beer drinker, I'll be sober enough to keep count! lol

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

Hi Ladies... I was wondering what day your planning the ~ One Love Bus Tour , this sounds like a great time! 
BTW, Please forgive me I'm new to this message board kinda stuff.   :Confused:

----------


## tfw73

Juy 4th, Laura!

Jean, it's only fun when you lose count haha.  I should be ashamed of myself for saying that...

ETA* The contest might end with my husband lifting ME at the end oops

----------


## Jbizek

> Juy 4th, Laura!
> 
> Jean, it's only fun when you lose count haha.  I should be ashamed of myself for saying that...
> 
> ETA* The contest might end with my husband lifting ME at the end oops


So true! lol If I start doing Tequila shots...it's ON! I'm small of stature but I can do a crazy amount of Tequila shots if the mood strikes!

----------


## garysteph1018

> So true! lol If I start doing Tequila shots...it's ON! I'm small of stature but I can do a crazy amount of Tequila shots if the mood strikes!


Well then I guess we'll just have to buy you a few shots to get your party started!  :Smile:

----------


## jasperpso

i can drink tequila in mas as well = so it may well be on - lol

----------


## WiscoJudy

> I am going to do my best to do as little as possible, LOL!  Maybe we can have an arm lifting contest...how many Red Stripes can you lift in an hour?


I'm with YOU, tfw!  Doing as little as possible...

----------


## garysteph1018

Tequilla got Gary & me together! Yep sure did! The boy wouldn't talk to me unless he had drank a few!! He's pretty quiet when he doesn't know you.... fyi! 

Sounds like a challenge Jbizek  :Smile:

----------


## rastagal

> i can drink tequila in mas as well = so it may well be on - lol


Oh yeah! This is gonna be good!

----------


## tfw73

I will pass on the shots, thank you very much!

----------


## garysteph1018

> I will pass on the shots, thank you very much!


You and me both... Sounds like we know our limits  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

I graduated from Ole Miss...I learned my limits a long time ago haha!

----------


## Jbizek

> Well then I guess we'll just have to buy you a few shots to get your party started!


 As long as I pace them I'll do alright. The husband isn't a fan of me being fall down drunk, lol. I mostly do shots because I hate the taste of liquor so I'd rather slam than sip. And Tequila doesn't give me a hangover.

 Jasper, bring it LOL!

----------


## rastadave

Someone say........................



SHOTS?????

----------


## tfw73

Have mercy, I'm just gonna tell y'all right now that shots for me have always turned out badly!!!

----------


## rastagal

> Have mercy, I'm just gonna tell y'all right now that shots for me have always turned out badly!!!


Me too! I can't even smell tequila anymore after one particular incident I would like to forget! lol! Now flavored vodka on the other hand is much more tolerable!

----------


## marley9808

> Me too! I can't even smell tequila anymore after one particular incident I would like to forget! lol! Now flavored vodka on the other hand is much more tolerable!



Omg....that's me too.......after an incident in 2004, I no longer speak to Jose or any of his relatives!
Raul, on the other hand.....gets along real well with the Cuervos lol

----------


## rastagal

> Omg....that's me too.......after an incident in 2004, I no longer speak to Jose or any of his relatives!
> Raul, on the other hand.....gets along real well with the Cuervos lol


I don't blame you girl! I don't want any part of that family! LOL!

----------


## Jbizek

Screw Jose, I'm getting some Patrons silver at the duty free store.

----------


## tfw73

You know what they say.

One tequila, two tequila, three tequila...FLOOR!

----------


## marley9808

> You know what they say.
> 
> One tequila, two tequila, three tequila...FLOOR!


Yep.....that sounds familiar! Lol

----------


## tfw73

haha, can't do tequila!

----------


## Jbizek

For me I takes a lot more than 3 for me to hit the floor  :Smile: 

I'm happy to share my Patrons with all the Tequila lovers!

----------


## garysteph1018

You won't have to twist my arm to get me to take ONE shot of Patron. One... only one!

----------


## jasperpso

i am bringing a bottle of el jimidor - not patron but still much more drinkable then cuervo - i promised to bring some to share with some locals who havent ever tried tequila..  maybe i will pick up a extra bottle!

----------


## Jbizek

Alright Steph I'll hold you to that! 

I'll try that for sure Jasper!

----------


## tfw73

I'm gonna pass on the tequila!

I want to see some of you shot fans drink a Bob Marley!  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

> I want to see some of you shot fans drink a Bob Marley!


Me too!!!! lol
A flaming one!!!!!! Just remember.....suck fast before the straw melts LMAO

----------


## Bnewb

T A K I L L Y A!!! Wooohoooo!!!

Flaming Bob Marleys...HURT...and I don't mean the flame!!

----------


## rastagal

> I'm gonna pass on the tequila!
> 
> I want to see some of you shot fans drink a Bob Marley!


Now we're talkin! I'll bring the rolaids for the after burn! LOL!

----------


## marley9808

> T A K I L L Y A!!! Wooohoooo!!!
> 
> Flaming Bob Marleys...HURT...and I don't mean the flame!!




Hahahahahahaha....yep!!!! You ALWAYS know the folks who have had one of them before.....just by their reactions to the mention of them....nah true, Lisa?

LOL

----------


## tfw73

If I ever attempt another Bob Marley, I hope someone, ANYONE, slaps me before I bring it up to my mouth lol!

----------


## rastagal

> If I ever attempt another Bob Marley, I hope someone, ANYONE, slaps me before I bring it up to my mouth lol!


OMG! All I could picture was someone smacking it out of your hand screaming "DON'T DO IT"! ROFLMAO!!!!

----------


## tfw73

I hope that would happen, lol!

----------


## rastadave

Someone say....................






flaming bob marley's?????

----------


## tfw73

NO, NO ONE SAID THAT...lol.  Just put that OUT of your mind!  haha!

----------


## rastadave

Haha  :Smile:

----------


## rastagal

> Someone say....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaming bob marley's?????


I would be willing to do 1 ....MAAAAAAYBEEEE 2. You know, taking one for the team and all. LOL!

----------


## tfw73

Not me...!

----------


## tfw73

ok, just 21 more days!  We are almost in the teens!  This is getting so exciting...

----------


## tfw73

Purchased our sunscreen today!  Woohoo, it's getting close!

----------


## rastagal

OMG OMG OMG! I am having severe packing anxiety!!!  I have to fit 36 days worth of stuff in 2 suitcases and I am a bit overwhelmed....OK, A LOT overwhelmed! 

I now have an instrument I volunteered to bring for someone so that limits my carry on to my laptop bag, and I am hoping Supershuttle drops me off directly in front of curbside check in because there is no way I can handle lugging 2 suitcases, a rolling keyboard case, my purse AND a laptop bag around the airport!!! AND worse part is I have to try to get the keyboard ON the plane with me or at the very least have it gate checked to reduce the odds it will be damaged enroute to the plane....HELP!!!!

----------


## tfw73

36 days...I am jealous!

----------


## tfw73

I am in the TEENS!!!!  woohoo, I can't believe it!

----------


## gerryg123

Guess you'll have to make TWO trips, lol.

----------


## Jbizek

I can't believe we're in the teens!

----------


## Cands

I wanna be in the teens!! Still 25 to go...........

----------


## tfw73

18 days!!!!!

----------


## jasperpso

gettin there

looks like fiteen here

 :Cool:

----------


## qualityandfay

Quality and I are excited for all of you! It is always fun to meet visitors to Negril! We own Quality and Fay's Art & Craft & Variety Shop on the West End (One Love Drive). Please stop by our shop near Negril Escape and Banmark cambio and will give you a 20% discount on your purchase when you mention you saw it on Negril.com.

Thank you and welcome!

----------


## tfw73

17 days!

----------


## Cands

23 days!!! (TFW - I like your countdown better!!!!)

----------


## tfw73

You will soon be there!

----------


## stuckinusa

25 long days to go..........

----------


## tfw73

16 days!!!!!!!!!!!!  woohoo!

----------


## garysteph1018

Just posting my ticker...  :Smile:

----------


## rastadave

> Just posting my ticker...




Nice ticker!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Farmer Deb

July 3rd if all goes as expected  you can find me out at the Farm in Old Hope and hopefully on the Beach in Negril!!   Bless

----------


## Packrat

Wife and I will be there July 5th-12th lookin forward to having a cold one with some of you. Staying in the West End but we'll slum it to the beach a few times :Big Grin:

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

July 4th -11th woot woot!!!! Bring on the Dirty Banana's  :Cool:

----------


## tfw73

Laura, let us know when you're booked with Rocky for the Thursday tour!

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

> Laura, let us know when you're booked with Rocky for the Thursday tour!


Were BOOKED!  :Cool:  AND I'm STOKED! LOL

----------


## tfw73

Yay, looks like it is shaping up to be a great tour!

----------


## jesswade

Hey everyone!  Count down has begun & it CANNOT COME SOON ENOUGH!!!!  One last question...do you have to make reservations to the Saturday Night @ Seastar?  And is it free if you just want to drink & enjoy the music (meaning no buffet)?  Thanks!

----------


## tfw73

We made reservations last time and you have to pay an entrance fee even if you don't eat.  I can't remember how much that is though!

----------


## bjritz

The food is good! I don't remember what we paid...maybe $15??

----------


## jasperpso

in March it was $18 including the food - roast in gravy - mashed potatoes - fried snapper - rice and peas - chocolate cake - bread - other stuff - excellent value.. i enjoy their menu and their buffet.. no menu on saturday night though

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

It's almost that time....Look @ those tickers ticking away!  Wow...my ticker is wrong !  :Frown:

----------


## Jbizek

Tick tock!10 days! It is time to commence with the packing! Confirm hotel and transport.....I love being busy in the last 2 weeks before a big trip. Keeps me focused and motivated. 
Tfw, packing yet?

 Anyone got suggestions for some some activities within Negril. Our second week has zilch planned... Is the lighthouse worth a look? Prefer things nearby...anyone, anyone?

----------


## tfw73

Nope, no packing yet!  I may start this weekend.  Next week is going to be very busy for me.

276 more hours!

----------


## davevols

A week and a half to go... soon come.

I'll start to pack next Thursday, my wife will probably start Tue or Wed.

----------


## tfw73

This is my last double digit day!!!  10 days to go....I am counting down the hours now.

----------


## JJandMel

So we're 24 days out and the little woman is chomping at the bits and ready to leave TODAY!!! After telling her about all the good people who work along the 7 mile beach and some of the cliff resorts whom have made my previous stays just wonderful and unforgettable and whom I am privileged to call "friends"; she is ready to meet them. Of course, this is her first trip to Jamaica and I sincerely hope that she enjoys it.

----------


## garysteph1018

One more 12 hour nightshirt of patients with all kinds of nasty ailments & I'm done..... Then it's Ziggy Marley "Take me to Jamaica" time!!! I am excited, nervous, & scared... Excited to be going to such a beautiful place with my best friend... nervous I'm not going to get everything done before we leave.... & scared to leave my kids for the first time for so long! Uuggghh sometimes being a grown-up sux! But then again if I weren't a grown up I couldn't go to Jamaica now! So let's do this!!!!! Whoop whoop  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

I am always excited when I go somewhere!  Ok, what do you need to get done?  Make you a list!  That's what I do.  Your babies are going to be fine.  Have fun, relax, and get ready!!!!

243 more hours!!

----------


## JJandMel

Ok, looking for more people to sign up for Rockys Thursday trip
On July 19th.  So far only 2 of us and Rocky needs a couple more
People.   Sign up, Mek di trip wid us and the first couple red stripes
Are on me :-)

----------


## tfw73

Steph and Jean...we are all in the single digits!!!  I hope y'all are ready....

228 hours

----------


## jasperpso

in 1 week i will land in mo bay - around 1:30pm.. getting close - i am SOOOOO busy at work - i shouldnt be leaving = but tickets are paid for - and theres no turning back - not sure when i will get packed - lots to do, but i dont have much shopping to do - been buying things for the trip for a few weeks now.. getting close - but stil some things to plan for.. woot woot

----------


## garysteph1018

> Steph and Jean...we are all in the single digits!!!  I hope y'all are ready....
> 
> 228 hours


We sure are... Nerves abound here in Carolina!

----------


## tfw73

My husband actually, WILLINGLY, was talking about our trip this afternoon.  Things we want to do, plans, budget, etc.  I said, "Are you getting excited?" and he replied, "I'm talking about it, aren't I?" LOL

Speaking of budget, I'm looking at about $150 a day for food/drinks/etc.  The tours and that kind of stuff not included.  Anyone else have a budget yet?  Is this realistic?  Our breakfast is included at our hotel.

----------


## Jbizek

We have not really thought about how much we will spend per day. As you saw on my FB page lunches are mostly taken care of, we also get awesome Country Country free breakfast so we can splurge on awesome dinners. Thinking we should check out Ivan's before our special dinner. 
 My husband is also bringing it up a lot, so yeah it's close!

----------


## tfw73

We always buy a lot of fruit from the fruit lady who walks the beach.  Also, we buy up some patties haha!  I'm thinking that will leave us quite a bit for dinner.

----------


## Jbizek

Looking forward to trying patties. Norman on the beach right?

Here is a silly question, am I going to get a lot of strange looks with pink highlights in my hair? The husband asked me about that. I'm going to get my hair done and am waffling on if I should just go back to blonde for the trip, but I love my pink hair!

----------


## tfw73

I honestly can't see how or why anyone would think that was strange...is it totally pink or just highlights?

Is it Norman with the bike and box?  If so, then yes that is him lol.  Just follow the crowd of people.

----------


## Jbizek

Yes just highlights and it's like neon colored or anything! I was thinking about having a few of the pink highlights done in braids. Just a few though, I hear braids hurt!

----------


## tfw73

I have heard the same thing.  I'm thinking about cutting mine off before the trip.  I have until Tuesday afternoon to decide!

----------


## garysteph1018

This time next week I'll be lying in a hotel bed wide awake in the ATL waiting on sunrise so I can get to the airport for my first plane ride out of this country! I seriously can't believe it is finally for real!!!

----------


## tfw73

Steph, are y'all driving to ATL?

----------


## davevols

Should be boarding this time next week in ATL for our 8:30 take-off!!!

----------


## garysteph1018

> Steph, are y'all driving to ATL?


Yes. Staying over night so we don't have to stress ab getting up so early to drive to the airport.

----------


## tfw73

steph, I just sent you a message.

----------


## tfw73

ok, now!  where are all the July folks???

----------


## Cands

I'm still here..........just watching the clock tick down slowly........soon y'all will be gone and I'll be the only one left to post on this thread!!

12 more days!!!!!

----------


## Packrat

Still here and watching the calendar and that doen't move any faster than the clock. But at least we are down to single digits

----------


## stuckinusa

Im still in....bringing two new first timers.I love takeing people for the first time.

----------


## Jbizek

I'm here! Just waiting, today flew by, plan to keep busy this week! Little worried about Debby, but it doesn't look like it should effect Atlanta to much.

----------


## tfw73

I don't think it will be an issue at all.  I've been watching it carefully.

142 hours!!!

----------


## davevols

Hopeing we don't have to fly through a storm, hate those rough rides.

Had to work way too hard today for a job I'm leaving at end of week.  Hard not to slack off with only a few days left, but I am pushing through.
But with only four days left, then Ja, I may fade toward the end...

----------


## davevols

Another bonus, cooler daytime temps in Negril than at home

----------


## garysteph1018

> ok, now!  where are all the July folks???


You know I'm still here... just stressing a lil too much to enjoy the days before my trip! I'm sure a Red Stripe in my hand on Saturday will take it all away though!  :Smile: 

Looking forward to meeting most of u!

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

Hello to all you July peeps, Im Looking at all your tickers & getting a little antsy.....: :Big Grin:

----------


## tfw73

FIVE DAYS!!!! 

Technically, 132 hours for me  :Wink:

----------


## M&G Montreal

Been here since Sat and loving it!  Can't wait to see you all.  Excited for a day in Mobay Sat and picking up our daughter at the airport.  The good times are rolling, folks, come on down .... the wata is fine!

----------


## jasperpso

Friday morning I am on my way.. sooooo much to do b4 then..

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

We will be boarding in 191 hrs<<< woot woot>>>.......I'm extremely excited just a little nervous about leaving the kiddos.

----------


## Jbizek

Marking things off my to do list. Got my antibiotics and my happy flying pills today. Late Satarday night can't come soon enough, we have to leave for the airport around 3 am. Hope to have my feet in the sand by 4 on Sunday!

----------


## rastadave

Soon come, Saturday is near!

----------


## tfw73

120 hours!

----------


## garysteph1018

Just posting my ticker.... WHOOP WHOOP.... (INSERT BIG GIANT FREAKIN' GRIN)

We all soon come!

----------


## gerryg123

ya mon, you're in single-digit fidget ...

----------


## Jbizek

I'm get antsy....

----------


## tfw73

FOUR DAYS!!!!!

I haven't really done much of anything to get ready.  Last night I did gather some stuff up and pack it.  Printed out my list and a couple of other things.  I will need to go pick up the rest of our stuff on Thursday, I guess!  Busy week for summer school enrichment, too.  We have our end of year program tomorrow and then a field trip on Friday.  Whew.  Leaving bright and early Saturday morning!

----------


## Packrat

Going to be there July 5th thru July 11th can't wait. My wife and I are staying on the cliffs this time we usually stay on the beach.

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

Steph, tfw73 & Jbizek you lucky ladies are 2 & 3 days away, I'm betting your bags are almost packed.  :Big Grin:  Safe & Happy travels hope you all have a great time! My hubby & I have planned the Thursday tour so we will be looking forward to meeting y'all.  :Cool:

----------


## garysteph1018

Yay Laura... where r u staying?

----------


## tfw73

Laura...we are all close!

----------


## Cands

10 days!!!! So far the only plans we've made are hanging out on the beach (long bay) the 9th or 11th and Canoe on the 12th. Hope to meet y'all!!!!! Safe travels to everyone!!!

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

Were gonna be staying at the RIU flying in on July 4th YEAH!!!! Wish we were farther down on the Westend, but I'll take it. LOL  :Cool:

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

:Stick Out Tongue:  Hard to believe how close.....I'm pumped!!!I'm in need of some RUM....

----------


## Cands

Which RIU Laura? We'll be at Couples Negril the 7th-15th.

----------


## Laura LoPinto Denk

ClubHotel Riu Negril. I see your from Forreston Il. were near Springfield Il.were neighbors. LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## davevols

Two nights after tonight!!  

4am drive to Atlanta, plus it will be hard to sleep Friday night.  Good thing my wife goes to bed early, she doesn't mind making the drive.

----------


## garysteph1018

Couldn't do it Dave! We'll be hanging in a hotel in ATL Friday night relaxing!  :Smile:  See ya pon the rock .... I hope!

----------


## tfw73

three days...

----------


## garysteph1018

Deuce...  :Smile: 

Yep, I'm not sleeping either!  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

these steroids are killing me.  Hopefully, they are almost out of my system.  If I don't sleep tonight, tomorrow is going to be UGLY!  I dread riding an hour and a half on a school bus in 100 degree weather lol.  If they need volunteer drivers, I'm all over that!

----------


## Jbizek

I'm doing the happy dance, found a new dress for our special dinner at Ivan's. It all starts tomorrow for us, the husband gets off work were heading north to meet the grandparents for the big drop off! Packing is 80% done, and a few minor errands to run. Now if I could just getting more than 4 hours of sleep at night. Serious insomnia here.

----------


## davevols

Off to work tomorrow for a couple of hours, then do separation stuff to leave job.  Oh, and the guy I am supposed to go into business with hasn't returned contact
in two days.  Hope nothing is wrong there as I stopped any other plans because of him.  Not to worry, it won't put any damper on our trip.

Wife is about 75% packed, 0% for me.  No problem though, will only take about 30 minutes.

Hope you are feeling better tfw, always worried about getting sick before a trip (even though I rarely get sick).

Steph, I am always excited for people making the 1st journey, I am sure there will be many more.

Hope everyone has safe travels the next two days.

----------


## tfw73

I'm better...a head cold compounded by a diagnosis of asthma this week!  I never get sick either, and I teach school.

Two days!

----------


## garysteph1018

Okay DaveV you & yours be safe also! Hope to see you pon the rock!

----------


## davevols

Almost midnight, that means we leave in 3.5 hours, and should be on the beach by not much after noon.

Have just finished the packing, light house cleaning, final bills and such.  Guess I will try to get around 2 hrs sleep, as is the
usual pattern.  Sometimes it allows me to sleep on the plane.  Nice to take a long nap and be approching MB.

Waiting on the 1st feel of the heat, the sounds of patios and horns beeping.  Then the ride to Negril, looking at whats familiar, and whats new.

You can spot a change anywhere along the route as much as you would one at home.  Catch up with Alrick (yourjamaicatourguide.com) along the way,
stop to change some money, probably hit up Bigga's, and run in a grocery for supplys.

Should hit the motel by 1 easy, get checked in and have sand between the toes shortly after.  Soak in the view, and maybe take the 1st of many beach walks.
As I walk, will see more people I know then if I walked down the street in my subdivision.  

Better try to get those 2 hrs sleep, Jamaica soon come!!

----------


## M&G Montreal

You guys better all hurry up.  We are drinking  all the pum runch and Stred Ripe beer!  We can't wait any longer.  Hurry home and COOL RUNNINGS!  Safe be your journey!

----------


## rastadave

> You guys better all hurry up.  We are drinking  all the pum runch and Stred Ripe beer!  We can't wait any longer.  Hurry home and COOL RUNNINGS!  Safe be your journey!




Save some for Rastadave & Lynette!!! Leaving for airport, NOW!!! All invited to Birthday bash at Canoe on Sun. 7/1 around 5ish............stop by and have a drink or 10!!!  :Cool:

----------


## davevols

On way to Atl  now, 2 hours sleep feeling nice.

Glad the wife can get some sleep and drive.

----------


## Jbizek

20 hours! Got the email from Delta allowing me to check in!

----------


## The Chooch

Jbizek I just spoke with my friend Neil and he will be waiting for your call tomorrow !! I'm soo stoked for you guys !!!
Please Please Please, to all of you guys going, keep us updated with pics, ok ??? and Safe Travels !!!

----------


## davevols

On the ground, flight arrived early, and no lines. 

Checked in and on the beach by 1. Took a walk while my wife
floated, and got caught by a big thunderstorm. 
Rode it out at white sands, now back at the hotel
Will have to remember to carry my phone for some real time pics. 

Perhaps seastar tonight.

----------


## gerryg123

Come to Seastar Inn tonight!

----------


## garysteph1018

Waiting on the rain to stop!

----------


## Bnewb

HEY GARYSTEPH...hope we have the chance to meet real soon...LOLOLOL!!!  :Wink:

----------


## davevols

Sitting by the pool, about to get some much needed sleep. 

Seastar buffet was in top form tonight. Every thing was good. 
Met some boardies, but called it quits early, after long travel day.

----------


## tfw73

We are leaving today! I'm so excited! I remember starting the countdown. Seemed like it would be forever. Now here it is! Soon come, y'all!

----------


## davevols

Hurry up tfw, it's a beautiful morning in negril.

----------


## Jbizek

Loving it here. Made it in with no issues. Weather is perfect. We're surprised at how busy the beach seems! Heading to LTU tonight for sunset. It's really happening!!!!

----------


## The Chooch

> Loving it here. Made it in with no issues. Weather is perfect. We're surprised at how busy the beach seems! Heading to LTU tonight for sunset. It's really happening!!!!


Have A Great Time !!! Glad everything worked out !! Enjoy every moment!!!

----------


## TingMon

Davevols,

Those look like Coco pictures.

We'll be there tomorrow.

----------


## davevols

Tingmon, holding down the fort for ya, soon come...

----------


## Sam I Am

Time for me to start my single digit fidget  :Smile:

----------


## garysteph1018

Vols where were u today!? Spent a ton of time at Coco.... no Vols!

----------


## davevols

We were not out much today, did some shopping and sleeping, eating and sleeping. 

Catch up on sleep day, so we can finish strong. 

Getting ready to head out to see a few vendor friends that will be
Set up outside Alfred's. Marshal aka steppa side, very good barrel chicken, and his sauce is the most requested
Thing we bring back for people.  I can also foresee a cup of soup in my near future. 

I'll be hanging around out there for an hour or so, come on out..

----------


## garysteph1018

Sounds good... My son wants me to get him some coffee. Where can I get that?

----------


## booger

Steph,
 Go across the street to Wise Choice for your coffee needs. It's not the cheapest, but a decent value.

----------


## garysteph1018

Thanks Boogs! It's not for me, so is it good stuff to take home to my kid? I'm not picky... too relaxed to be picky!

----------


## booger

Oh yeah, just ask the nice lady sitting at the register and she will steer you in the right direction.

----------


## Marko

_any room for this guy pon da rock next week.........lol_

mi hear the Red Stripes are cold and the ladies are hot hot hot and the sunsets are magical.......



Cool Runnings, Marko

----------

